# proper way sanitizing mognolia leaves???



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't have any pesticides or anything used in my yard.
I went around and collected some magnolia leaves and I wanna sanatize them.
I read some threads and they say to boil them then bake them or nuke them.
I don't have any paper towels to moist and wrap them and nuke them in.
Can I just boil them then bake them?


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

I just boil mine. Never had any issues.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

jcgso said:


> I just boil mine. Never had any issues.


Air dry or bake?

Also can you take a look at my frog suggestion thread and see what frogs would be best for my 10g vert
I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I give mine a light bleach soak for 30 mins, rinse very well, then bake (while the leaves are still moist) for about 30 mins at 250F. Get ready for your whole house to smell kinda sweet if you do bake them though.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> I give mine a light bleach soak for 30 mins, rinse very well, then bake (while the leaves are still moist) for about 30 mins at 250F. Get ready for your whole house to smell kinda sweet if you do bake them though.


Thanks. I don't have any bleach tho. I'm having a yard sale and I can't leave and I wanna get these leaves in there today.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

get them wet and using your hands clen the dirt and debris off them. then place them all in a large microwave safe bowl (still wet) with a small amount of water in the bottom of the bowl. microwave them until the water is virtually all gone and the leaves are nice and crispy. this can take 15 minutes or more. i like to go in 5 minute increments and check on them frequently towards the end.

james


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

james67 said:


> get them wet and using your hands clen the dirt and debris off them. then place them all in a large microwave safe bowl (still wet) with a small amount of water in the bottom of the bowl. microwave them until the water is virtually all gone and the leaves are nice and crispy. this can take 15 minutes or more. i like to go in 5 minute increments and check on them frequently towards the end.
> 
> james


I only picked up clean ones but I will boil them and do what you said.
These leaves sure do smell good haha


----------



## spoggy (Aug 10, 2011)

james67 said:


> get them wet and using your hands clen the dirt and debris off them. then place them all in a large microwave safe bowl (still wet) with a small amount of water in the bottom of the bowl. microwave them until the water is virtually all gone and the leaves are nice and crispy. this can take 15 minutes or more. i like to go in 5 minute increments and check on them frequently towards the end.
> 
> james


In the lab, we never use a microwave to sterilize, it can't get hot enough. You need to reach at least 248 degrees F (120 degrees C) for proper sterilization to occur. A microwave will only hit the temperature of boiling water, 212F or 100C, unless there is pressure involved. That's why labs us autoclaves. I really like fieldnstream's method, although I'd bump that temp up to about 260 to be safe. Just my $0.02

Steve


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have these leaves i n my yard too
Anyone know what they are?


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

That leaf almost looks like an oak leaf.

I sanitized my leaves by putting them in a soup bowl, filling with leaves, then fill 3/4 way of water. Put in the microwave for 5 minutes, stir, then another 5-10 minutes. Careful though, they'll be hot! The water will most likely be boiling, and around ~300f


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

its a type of oak.

i use the water simply as a safeguard for the microwaves . i might be way off, but as i understand it microwave ovens use molecular vibration to cause heat through friction, rather than using radiant heat like an oven to heat the air. i assume that the majority of living organisms would be destroyed from this vibration of the water inside their cells. but again thats just my assumption based on my limited knowledge of the principles. 

james


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies 

I boiled them, nuked them, then baked them.
Baking them made them shrink up a bit which was cool.
Magnolia leaves are big even when small haha


----------



## spoggy (Aug 10, 2011)

Neontra said:


> ...The water will most likely be boiling, and around ~300f


It's impossible for water to be hotter than boiling...212 degrees F, unless under pressure. A phase change takes place at that temperature changing liquid water into steam. The steam at this time is approximately 212 degrees F as well. The only way to increase the boiling point of water is by placing it under pressure. A typical car radiator system runs at 15psi, raising the boiling point of the water in the system to roughly 256 degrees F. If you remove the radiator cap on a hot radiator, the water in the system will boil without a heat source until the water temperature in the radiator reaches 212 degrees F, then it will stop. This is also why boiling water cannot reach the temperatures needed for true sterilization. As an aside, water at sea level boils at 100 degrees C, water in Denver, CO boils at 95 degrees C. Less air pressure in Denver therefor a lower boiling temperature. I would be using bleach and baking in higher elevations.

Steve


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

It appears to be a water oak.

Water Oak - Tree Identification



DragonSpirit1185 said:


> I have these leaves i n my yard too
> Anyone know what they are?


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

spoggy said:


> It's impossible for water to be hotter than boiling...212 degrees F, unless under pressure. A phase change takes place at that temperature changing liquid water into steam. The steam at this time is approximately 212 degrees F as well. The only way to increase the boiling point of water is by placing it under pressure. A typical car radiator system runs at 15psi, raising the boiling point of the water in the system to roughly 256 degrees F. If you remove the radiator cap on a hot radiator, the water in the system will boil without a heat source until the water temperature in the radiator reaches 212 degrees F, then it will stop. This is also why boiling water cannot reach the temperatures needed for true sterilization. As an aside, water at sea level boils at 100 degrees C, water in Denver, CO boils at 95 degrees C. Less air pressure in Denver therefor a lower boiling temperature. I would be using bleach and baking in higher elevations.
> 
> Steve


Wow, that's fascinating! So water never goes over boiling temperature? I never knew that. But where there's volcanic vents, doesn't the water get around 700f? Or does the pressure have something to do with that?


----------



## Vivexx (Nov 28, 2007)

I think he meant in the microwave not in general... I would bake cause you know what temp the oven reaches


----------



## spoggy (Aug 10, 2011)

Neontra said:


> Wow, that's fascinating! So water never goes over boiling temperature? I never knew that. But where there's volcanic vents, doesn't the water get around 700f? Or does the pressure have something to do with that?


Yes, you can get "superheated" steam that is hotter than normal in certain situations. Pressure is the key factor in increasing the temperature of steam. That's why industrial steam accidents and scalds are so bad, most industrial steam applications are under pressure, and the steam within the piping and machinery is much hotter than "normal".

Also, keep in mind that the vapor being released from volcanic vents is not all water. Sulfur, for example, boils around 833 degrees F. Sulfur steam would be around a similar temperature, hotter if under pressure.

Steve

P.S. Sorry for the highjack.


----------



## spoggy (Aug 10, 2011)

Vivexx said:


> I think he meant in the microwave not in general... I would bake cause you know what temp the oven reaches


The other reason for not using a microwave. Temperature is next to impossible to regulate.

Steve


----------



## spoggy (Aug 10, 2011)

JimO said:


> It appears to be a water oak.
> 
> Water Oak - Tree Identification


I agree with JimO, Water Oak. Native to many southern states.

Steve


----------

